# Don´t touch this!



## Dominik Haubrich (25. September 2000)

Vorsicht, Augen zu und durch! :#

PS: Bild braucht etwas zum Laden...




[Editiert von tutorials.de-Team am 26.09.2000 um 00:16]


----------



## oezer (26. September 2000)

*Wenn ich so aussehen würde....*

dann würde ich mich auf den mond kicken aber mal im Ernst jetzt eine gute Frage....?

Ist eine Sie oder Er????

 hehe he


----------



## Whitefox (29. September 2000)

heya!

es handelt sich hierbei um eine SIE oder habt ihr etwa tomaten auf den augen??!  *g*

yours, Whitefox


----------



## Klon (29. September 2000)

Baaah!!
Das isn Kerl habter schonma sone häßliche Tuse gesehn?

Euer <img src="images/smilies/rocketwhore.gif" border=0> ownz ))


----------



## Esposito (29. September 2000)

Hi,

haste schonmal nen Typ mit solch dicken (*)(*) gesehen? Und guck dir die "frisur" an, das kann kein kerl sein, oder??!! :|

Bye,

Esposito directly cumin from H3LL


----------



## kab00m (5. Oktober 2000)

*Wurgs*
Ich weigere mich zu glauben das es so hässliche Frauen gibt, deswegen isses mit 100% sicherheit ein MANN!


----------



## Esposito (5. Oktober 2000)

Hey ich hatte nen kumpel dessen freundin sieht der auf dem bild zum verwechseln ähnlich! ich glaub nich dass mein kumpel schwul ist also muss es eine frau sein! 

cu, Esposito


----------



## kab00m (5. Oktober 2000)

Vieleicht wusste er es nicht besser, oder sie (er) weiss auch net was sie (er) ist...


----------



## Nils Hitze (8. Oktober 2000)

*Oh Mann...ähhh Etwas.*

Wo hast du nur soviele häßliche Bilder her ?
Irgendwas kann da nicht ganz stimmen. Ist
bestimmt retuschiert. Wahrscheinlich Helmut
Kohl in jungen (dünnen) Jahren. Pfote.


----------



## kab00m (8. Oktober 2000)

Nix gegen Helmut!
Der ist echt cool!


----------

